# Piano concerto Mozart



## adel (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi, I recently listened to a piano concerto of Mozart but I do not know its name. I tried to upload it here but the file exceed the allowed size.
I appreciate any help from members if I share part of the piece with him/her.
Thanks


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

I would love to help you. Can you identify the piece in anyway? Is there antyhing about it you can describe? Does it work to PM anyone the file? If nothing of this works, I guess you have to listen thru all of the concertos ...


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Is it in a major or minor key? Both keys eliminated other options- if it's in minor there's a 50 percent chance I know which piece you have.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nocture In Blue said:


> I would love to help you. Can you identify the piece in anyway? Is there antyhing about it you can describe? Does it work to PM anyone the file? If nothing of this works, I guess you have to listen thru all of the concertos ...


Yeah. There are only 27 of them. You can listen to all of them and not feel like you've wasted your time. Far from it.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

21, probably. Could also be 23 or 20. Outside chance: 9 or another symphony between 17-27.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

adel said:


> Hi, I recently listened to a piano concerto of Mozart but I do not know its name. I tried to upload it here but the file exceed the allowed size.
> I appreciate any help from members if I share part of the piece with him/her.
> Thanks


Was it a slow piece?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> 21, probably. Could also be 23 or 20. Outside chance: 9 or *another symphony between 17-27*.


But it was a piano concerto


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

where did you hear it?

how do you know it was mozart?

thank you

Hercule Poirot


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

DavidA said:


> But it was a piano concerto


whoops ...... typo


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

adel said:


> Hi, I recently listened to a piano concerto of Mozart but I do not know its name. I tried to upload it here but the file exceed the allowed size.
> I appreciate any help from members if I share part of the piece with him/her.
> Thanks


There is only one Mozart Piano Concerto carrying a nickname and that is the 21st in C Major, the "Elvira Madigan", derived from the Swedish film that used the slow movement in its soundtrack.

Correction made in post 12.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

hpowders said:


> There is only one Mozart Piano Concerto carrying a nickname and that is the 21st in C Major, the "Elvira Madigan", derived from the Swedish film that used the slow movement in its soundtrack.


What about PC 9? Or 26?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> What about PC 9? Or 26?


Yeah. Memory lapse. I just went to the computer to correct the record (pun intended).

The 9th in E Flat is the Jeunehomme Concerto, named after a French pianist visiting Salzburg and the 26th in D Major is the Coronation, named in honor of Leopold ll, the new Holy Roman Emperor.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

If you have the computer file it is odd that it has no title
Type the name of the file into google and see if that helps


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Memory lapse. I just went to the computer to correct the record (pun intended).
> 
> *The 9th in E Flat is the Jeunehomme Concerto, named after a French pianist visiting Salzburg and the 26th in D Major is the Coronation, named in honor of Leopold ll, the new Holy Roman Emperor.*


thanks for the info - it makes up for you stating a complete falsehood in your previous post


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

OP doesn't seem in a hurry.


----------

